# Quilt retreat



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I am signed up to go to a 4 day quilt retreat. Week after next. Out in the country on a ranch. I was out there on a picnic in Aug on the Senior bus trip. So I have kind of good idea of the building. I did not see in any of the sleeping rooms. Not sure how they are set up. I presume we share rooms. Sleeping rooms upstains and couple cabins I was told. 

I am not sure what to expect? We do our own breakfasts and bring food for that. The other 6 meals they do. That is what the money is for. Far as I know. Ranch does not charge groups to use the building and staying there. They furnish all the linens also. Says bring a project to work on. Quilting and crafts and all women. There are few things I have to buy and bring like $10 gift and 3 fat squares. And an ugly hat. I will be going to big city on Senior bus to the Dr and will get to stop and shop somewhere. Probably Walmart. I have no idea what to take as a gift. ? AS I am new here and I do not know any of them. I will be riding with a neighbor I have not met before. She is going and my son arranged with her to take me. Son is paying for this as birthday present. I buy only the stuff I have to take. Games they will play. 

My project is quilt to make. I have the blocks sewed (16 patch) and need to be trued, and set with strips. I will have the material for that and the back and the batt and what I need to do it. I will tie it. Machine and chair and so on. I need the magnifing floor lamp to see to thread up the machine. I have MD. What all should I take? Anything I need will have to be taken along with me. 

Any of you gone on retreats?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've not been on one, but it sounds like a lot of fun. Why don't you call up the neighbor you are going with, and see if she has been there before. It will give you a chance to connect with her too, which might make it easier than if you arrive not knowing anyone.

Hope you have a great time, and be sure and post and let us know how it went for you.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Big question about available layout space for sandwiching your quilt at the retreat. Masking tape for stabilizing your backing and supplies for basting.

You can certainly expect table space for cutting, machine sewing, and pressing your blocks and quilt top. 

I like to take a cut and press board for cutting fabric and pressing blocks. It's also handy for a lap work surface for any hand sewing. Also a 6x12 or other quilt ruler, rotary cutter, and your assortment of sewing tools and supplies. 

I usually take a surge protector strip switch with heavy duty cord. Sometimes the sewing machine cord doesn't reach far enough. A small craft/travel iron can be handy.

I have done machine tying/tacking that is sturdy. Use the multistitch zigzag and reduce stitch length and width way down. Do the stitch 6-8 times and continue to the next tack point without cutting thread. When you have finished a series of tack points, cut the thread tails at each tack point "knot." Do a test on a sample to make sure the knot will not come loose.

A friend who makes a lot of Linus quilts used this method for tying her quilts securely. She told me about it and said those tack knots are there to stay. For me, it is faster than hand tying.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would take an iron, or be sure they were provided. I would take an extra project or two. The retreats I've been to have been great fun, but they have been very serious about quilting. They got up early, and stayed up late. One of the women brought some CD's with music from the 60's and 70's, we had a great time singing along, as we quilted!

One of my friends goes to a retreat where at least one day a lot of the women quilt in their pj's, not my cup of tea but they like it. I would call your neighbor and talk to her. The most important thing is to have a good time!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've been to one, and there was not enough room to lay out a quilt to be sandwiched unless you went back to your room and used the bed. We had a communal cutting station and ironing station (actually two of the latter). We all worked on our own projects but it was piecing and handwork, not the actual quilting due to space. Three people shared an 8' table so we were about 2-1/2-3' from each other, which I found a bit cramped. 

We had a fat quarter exchange and had to bring a gift worth $15.00. Most everyone made up a box or basket of quilting supplies and edibles. It was fun but I probably won't go to another as it was just too much people time for me.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you all. 

I would never have thought of masking tape for one thing. Yes, I do have some. Here I use wts. Quilt I plan to do is full size quilt. Hopefilly they will have space to lay one out. Room is good sized. Kind of kitchen off in small room at the end. It is limited to 20 women. 

I know about space may not be what you think it will. I went to a free Senior craft show put on by telephone people. First one was fine. The second year I found there was two of us to each space. I set our space with table on each side and we sat at the back end of the table. Best I could figure out. People could come in down the center. I went to one that charged good and there was not enough space behind the table to get in out of the chair really. I gabbed my table (wall behind it) and pulled out a foot or so into the isle. When the others saw what I did in the row they did the same. And she did not leave space to get to your table. Every two table need a little walk in space. 

I will have to lay out the back and top and batting. Takes size of quilt plus about 2 feet around it. Hopefully they will have space to lay it out. Or tables set together big enough space. I may be in for some surprises. That room is large and they need to eat there too I would presume. Kitchen part is not large for a group. I would guess though maybe 20 could. Outlets will be around the room so maybe the center of the room.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a three day retreat next weekend, near North Platte, NE at a bible camp. 
This is my 6th year and it is literally the highlight of my year. I can run for _months_ on the recharge I get from Quilt Camp.  DH is almost as devoted as I am to making sure I get to go each year.

This is what I always take:

*Suitcase/toiletries/current book/Bible (because ours always has a Bible study too)
*Machine, oil, plenty of thread, needles, seam ripper, pins, cutter/mat (small)/rulers, extension cord, power strip, iron, and several projects
*Show and tell of things I've been working on
*iPod, munchies to share, teas, etc.
*slippers and 'nice' sweats to get truly comfy! 

The retreat provides:
*two ironing stations (though the irons are dry, so I bring my own since I like to steam), 
*two cutting stations 
*two of those big folding tables, put together for layout/basting/etc.
(We usually have around 12-15 people)

I hope you love your retreat as much as I do mine.


----------

